# Factory Towbar Retro-fit Voyager 680FB



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

Can you or the dealer retro-fit the Swift factory detachable towbar after van delivery? 
Does anybody have one of these towbars fitted (post picture if possible please) 
Are they any good or is it best to go with an aftermarket one PWS etc? 
Thanx Gaz


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Armitages at Ferybridge fitted mine a couple of months ago. superb job.


dave p


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

PWS in Poole are a good outfit and know their stuff, as to prices etc I dont know, if you give Glenn our Service Manager a ring, I am sure he will be able to advsie you of the pro's and con's.

Peter


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The Swift genuine towbar is quoted as a homologated towbar. By that I would expect it to be a simple enough job for a competent DIYer. I would also expect the wiring to be simple despite the CANBUS.
Certainly would not go down the route of a towbar manufacturer when there is a perfectly good genuine one available.
Gerry


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I have fitted several Swift supplied towbars for customers. Straight forward bolts to existing chassis holes with no drilling. Wiring loom accepts 13pin plug .

Mark


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Armitages at Ferybridge fitted mine a couple of months ago. superb job.
> 
> dave p


Hi we also had ours done at Armitages a couple of months ago, very impressed with the service and the price.


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

*Tow bar*

Hi Gaz,we had factory fitted tow bar fitted on our 2010 685fb,very happy with it,you can remove the swan easly.6months ago we looked at a 2009 685fb,i ask them about a tow bar they rung swift and swift said they could send a factory tow bar down to dealer for them to fit but would have to order it and could take a few weeks,swift did a very neat wiring job on it,the only thing i had to get was a 7 to 13 pin adapter so i could connect the a-frame electrics to the tow bar electric,good luck Matt


----------

